# Hierodula parviceps



## andy hood (Jan 13, 2008)

One of my female Hierodula Parviceps moulted and matured overnight


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 13, 2008)

Very pretty, love their wings!


----------



## andy hood (Jan 14, 2008)

thank you , yes i think they have lovely wings too


----------



## andy hood (Jan 22, 2008)

my other female matured overnight


----------



## swoosh (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice shot andy

Got mine too.


----------



## andy hood (Feb 3, 2008)

thank you , nice photo's of yours


----------



## Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice pics but you really should not handle them for at least a few days.


----------



## swoosh (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks

I have them mated.


----------



## swoosh (Mar 13, 2008)

and the result:






Hope they will hatch.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 13, 2008)

Love the pictures of this species! Thanks 4 sharing.


----------



## swoosh (Mar 17, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Love the pictures of this species! Thanks 4 sharing.


Thanks hibiscusmile.


----------

